# Snake & Cactus travel rod



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a 3 piece travel rod built on a 7' St. Croix 2SW70MF3 blank. The lighting was all wrong for these pics, so the colors don't really show well. This is the new green cactus material from Turn-tex. It's a dark green with metallic copper swirled in. The tiger wrap is black and tan on bottom with Gudebrod black & green classic twist on top. Castaway reel reat from Swampland, decals from Golden Touch, western diamondback rattlesnake skin, Fuji ICLNSG titanium guides, recoil hook keeper. I went ahead and threw in a St. Croix travel case for this one too. I'm looking forward to seeing what this one catches... It's going to be hitting some remote locations for sure...


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

that is an awesome rod sir. Just beautiful


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

As always, beautiful piece of work. I like how you swelled the rear grip. I just received a white Castaway blank from Lance that I will make a grip for it like that. Question: Does the cactus material come in a block and you turn it or does the company make them like that for you?


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

fishin styx said:


> that is an awesome rod sir. Just beautiful


:cheers:


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

ellisredfish said:


> Question: Does the cactus material come in a block and you turn it or does the company make them like that for you?


Thanks Ellis! That material comes in blocks. I shape it on the lathe and finish it with CA and micromesh.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You do great work my friend.
Pat


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

k..awesome work , need to learn how to do the cactus thing.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Super clean Kyle..Your work is always super sharp looking!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Came out great Kyle


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice work Kyle, as usual! St. Croix is good stuff and considering the quality, not overpriced IMO. The green/black classic twist is getting hard to find, as are all the classic twists. i sourced some about a year ago (all the color combos) and have been hoarding them ever since. lol. Anybody else making the color on black threads anymore? Again, great work, Mr. Rice will be stoked....


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice job love the butt grip


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice! Liking the green cactus.


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome rod!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the response, Kyle. I will never build one like that but nevertheless curious.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Another great one!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful job, as always, Kyle! What does Mr. Rice have in mind for it?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> What does Mr. Rice have in mind for it?


With this guy, you never know... his last remote fishing trip was for golden dorado in Uruguay. I think he may be after snook next, but I wouldn't be suprised if this rod sees action in South America, Alaska, Africa... who knows?!?:walkingsm

Thanks guys!


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Very nice looking rod Kyle :cheers:*


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

That is awesome


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Stunning work!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyle, take what everyone else has committed X 3

Congrats,
Doug


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You do good work CB, another fine build.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

WOW! Speechless!:spineyes:


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Will ya build me one?


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Freakin awesome!! BTW your website is lookin pretty cool these days also.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Freshy said:


> Freakin awesome!! BTW your website is lookin pretty cool these days also.


Thanks guys!! I havn't been updating the site as much as I should, but all my latest stuff is on my blog (you can link to it from the site)... Two more coming up this week! Thanks again, ya'lls feedback is very much appreciated!:cheers:


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Gorgeous Kyle! Your rods are classy, sharp, and impeccabley done!


----------

